# Sistema und Bibliotheken



## zazarre (29 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe vor ein paar Woche Sistema entdeckt. Ich muss jetzt Performance Level von einer riesigen Anlage. Ich wollte die Bibliothek auch benutzen aber etwas stört mich jetzt!
Ich lege ein neues Subsystem rein und kann nachher normal ausnutzen in mein Projekt. Aber wenn ich ins Bibliothek dieses Subsystem ändere, gibt es kein Möglichkeit diese Modifikationen auch in das Projekt zu übernehmen. Ich muss alles wieder aus den Bibliothek laden. Ich habe manchmal 20 Mal dasselbe Subsystem und es ist ein bisschen aufwändig alle noch einmal auszuladen. 
Habe ich etwas vergessen oder gibt es kein Möglichkeit das Projekt direkt upzudaten ?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

